# A hassle-free co2 setup for a 60 gallon tank?



## ericwithac (Mar 19, 2015)

I just ordered the GLA PRO Regulator and Tank. The only issue I see you having is getting the 5 lb. tank refilled. Maybe you should look at the Paintball style co2 systems. I've never used one personally, but I know that ISTA makes a full kit with a paintball sized CO2 Cylinder that Im sure you could order replacements of online! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## iceburg (Jan 30, 2015)

As far as I know, full CO2 tanks cannot be shipped by typical carriers so you probably won't be able to just order your CO2 and even if you could it would be really expensive to just replace empty ones with new ones, although if you find a cost effective way, please tell us here. 

Running my CO2 system at about 1 bubble per second, my 5 pound CO2 tank lasts about 5 months between refills, which I am able to do at my LFS for $25 although I'm sure I could refill it cheaper if I hunted around for an industrial source.

Pretty much any regulator with a solenoid should meet your automatic cutoff requirement. That said, you will still need to regularly check your bubble counter and adjust the flow rate if it has drifted. This should happen less on regulators with a high quality needle valve.


----------



## p2002 (Nov 25, 2015)

ericwithac said:


> I just ordered the GLA PRO Regulator and Tank. The only issue I see you having is getting the 5 lb. tank refilled.


Hi Eric! Thank you for replying on two of my threads. :grin2:

I will check out the GLA Pro Regulators. Wow they look really spiffy!



iceburg said:


> As far as I know, full CO2 tanks cannot be shipped by typical carriers so you probably won't be able to just order your CO2 and even if you could it would be really expensive to just replace empty ones with new ones, although if you find a cost effective way, please tell us here.
> 
> Running my CO2 system at about 1 bubble per second, my 5 pound CO2 tank lasts about 5 months between refills, which I am able to do at my LFS for $25 although I'm sure I could refill it cheaper if I hunted around for an industrial source.


Hmmm... refilling at my LFS is a great idea. Thank you!

You said 5 pound co2 lasts you 5 months. How big is your tank? My tank is 60 gallons. How long would a 5 pound tank last me?


----------



## ericwithac (Mar 19, 2015)

p2002 said:


> ericwithac said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered the GLA PRO Regulator and Tank. The only issue I see you having is getting the 5 lb. tank refilled.
> ...



If youre going the 5lb or 10lb tank route, buy gla. Theyre custom made by hand is their customer service is awesome. I bought a cheaper milwaukee one but it sucked and their customer service was awful.

Ive decided to spend the money and do it right.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Do you want the co2 to be low maintenance or the entire tank? High tech and low maintenance don't go together. At the very least, your going to get faster growth. And you will mostly likely need to dose ferts.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

5lb CO2 to fill may cost $5-10 and would need to be filled "maybe" every quarter (3 months)..6 months if you don't want "spectacular" growth..

Shut off is by solenoid and timer.. 
want to go real fancy get one w/ a pH controller...


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

A 20lb Aluminum tank might cost you $125 shipped (empty), and would probably last 6-9 months with standard use on a 60g, or double that long with minimal use. But you'd need to find a place that refills, rather than swaps. My closest refill place (a gas supply shop) is 10 mins and costs $24, regardless of size. My closest swap place (a hydroponics shop) is just down the street and costs maybe $15 for a 5lb.


----------



## p2002 (Nov 25, 2015)

sevendust111 said:


> Do you want the co2 to be low maintenance or the entire tank? .


Hopefuly both. But I may have enough time in my schedule to put in root tabs every month and maybe twice a week dose liquid ferts.



jeffkrol said:


> 5lb CO2 to fill may cost $5-10 and would need to be filled "maybe" every quarter (3 months)..6 months if you don't want "spectacular" growth..
> 
> Shut off is by solenoid and timer..
> want to go real fancy get one w/ a pH controller...


Thanks! This is very helpful!



kevmo911 said:


> A 20lb Aluminum tank might cost you $125 shipped (empty), and would probably last 6-9 months with standard use on a 60g, or double that long with minimal use. But you'd need to find a place that refills, rather than swaps. My closest refill place (a gas supply shop) is 10 mins and costs $24, regardless of size. My closest swap place (a hydroponics shop) is just down the street and costs maybe $15 for a 5lb.


Is it dangerous to keep a large tank of CO2 at home? Like can it leak or explode?


----------



## jkrohn (Sep 17, 2015)

p2002 said:


> Is it dangerous to keep a large tank of CO2 at home? Like can it leak or explode?


I lost my last house to a co2 tank explosion. Thankfully I had good insurance!

Kidding of course! It is safe and very common.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Even if you do medium light and c02, your going to have to prune probably once every week or two and add ferts more than twice a week. Most people that do EI dose everyday. You could do low light and c02 with mostly slow growers.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

sevendust111 said:


> Even if you do medium light and c02, your going to have to prune probably once every week or two and add ferts more than twice a week. Most people that do EI dose everyday. You could do low light and c02 with mostly slow growers.


this. decent growth means you will not be low maintenance. you will have to take care of the tank more

get a legit setup with as big of a tank as you can handle. get a 20lb if you have the room. you will have to refill like once a year. In my 75 gallon I have to swap my 10lb like every 3-4 months because i run a lot of CO2 and have a surface skimmer. If I could fit a 20lb under my stand I would definitely do it. Other than swapping tanks, after you set everything up that is basically the only maintenance required...


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

I would say buy a high quality 2 stage regulator and go with a 20lb tank. Yes it is going to be costly, but the peace of mind is worth it.


----------



## psyflyjohn (Aug 22, 2015)

I started with C02 several months ago, and love it. Got an Aquatek regulator on Amazon, as well as a rejuvinated 20 lb. C02 bottle. Made sure everything was tight, and spent an hour or so adjusting the bubble count. It has been fine, with no maintenance needed. I love being able to be successful with any plant I choose to buy.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

The most critical component to lessen constant adjustment is a quality needle valve.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd also say paintball tank is not going to last you a long time. If you have the space I would even go for a 50lbs tank. That will last you at least 1 year even with high lighting. GLA is a good place to buy regulator, I personally have not bought mine from them but I hear good stuff from them. I built my first setup, and got lazy and went ahead had forum member Alan Le built my second one with the pieces I wanted.


----------

